# H&R vs. Vogtland - Coilovers and settings



## awd42 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just wanted to know if those of you who have coilovers, what are the highest settings for both H&R and Vogtland? And does this close up the wheel gap?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: H&R vs. Vogtland - Coilovers and settings (awd42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd42* »_Just wanted to know if those of you who have coilovers, what are the highest settings for both H&R and Vogtland? And does this close up the wheel gap? 

Vogtland coilovers installed on my 2.7T. These are non-adjustable in terms of rebound, dampening, etc....you can only adjust height:


----------



## awd42 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: H&R vs. Vogtland - Coilovers and settings (Uberhare)*

Wow, very impressive. Hows the ride with the Vogtlands and at what height did you set it to?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: H&R vs. Vogtland - Coilovers and settings (awd42)*

















Mine on H&Rs, can easily go lower if I wanted. Considerably smoother ride than I expected after my first set of coilovers (FKs on my old Passat). Very happy with them.


----------

